# Service costs and interval of an Omega watch



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi again,

Omega's are expensive to begin with, but also require servicing. So what is the typical service interval in your experience? Omega's website recommends 5 years? Do many of you wait until there is a problem with the watch to send it in? 

How is the service in your opinion? I have read and seen photos of a Rolex servicing and watch comes back looking new. What about Omega's quality?

Lastly, costs. How much should I expect to pay? Would you trust anyone other than Omega with your watch?

A lot of questions I know, but all roughly related to the same topic. If I could get your general impressions, feedback, advice, etc., I'd appreciate it.

Ryan


----------



## SpringDriven (Sep 7, 2007)

Buying a Luxury item, requires upkeep.

Sports cars
Watches
Houses
Boats

None or very few of those items go without maintenance that can be costly to the people who don't want to pay for it. Part of the pride of ownership is the quality of service you recieve, which you pay more for, some happily, others don't or go elsewhere.

Many wait until there is a problem. Only drawback to that is the potential loss of seals in the watch, creating the scenario where moisture (your sweat) can enter the watch.

Cost of service can be found on their website. Several of your other questions have been answered here in the past and a simple search will reveal them.

Good Luck!


----------



## spogehead (Sep 2, 2007)

If it ain't broke........then I ain't fixing it that's my stance anyway.

If you want to play by Omega rules it seems about 3 years for non co-axial and 5-7 for co-axial, expect to pay betwen $3-400


----------



## J.Bond (Jan 17, 2008)

I personally like to service my watches every couple of years to avoid any problems arising. But to each his/her own. Omega's, when serviced, are returned looking as good as Rolex's. And avoid NJ when getting your watch serviced.

~JB


----------



## quatre_temps (Nov 5, 2006)

spogehead said:


> *If it ain't broke........then I ain't fixing it* that's my stance anyway.
> 
> If you want to play by Omega rules it seems about 3 years for non co-axial and 5-7 for co-axial, expect to pay betwen $3-400


I agree |>

If I was to service each of my 28 watches when the manufacturer said I should then I'd cost me roughly $10000 every 3-5 years.


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yep. If my watch was running fine with no problems, I would not have it serviced as per manufacturer specs. When there's a problem, I'll deal with it then. I mean... they make a good profit on servicing watches, of course they're going to recommend servicing every so often.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I think this is what Omega recommends...

5 years for non co-axial and 10 years for co-axial.

Some people go by the rule of "if it isn't broken, don't fix it."

My Bond SMP is currently at the LA Service Center being serviced as we speak. I'm having the springbars replaced (bent old ones due to constant changing of straps), case and bracelet refinished, seals replaced and maintenance on the movement. It's costing me $170.

From what I hear, the LA Service Center does great work. I'm expecting my watch to come back like new or close to it. Many people here seem to avoid the NJ Service Center.

I'll probably post some photos once I get my watch back. The worse thing about servicing a watch is the wait. It's only been a week and my patience is already thin. :-d


----------



## shappy (Jan 4, 2008)

According to the Omega website, the service is about $340. However, included with that is a 24 month warranty on all work done, which essentially means you have the watch under warranty for 2 more years as part of the price you pay. Plus, I am sure having the service done helps with resale value too.


----------



## FFA500 (Mar 3, 2008)

The service costs seem reasonable to me but I also don't have multiple Omegas (at least yet) .


----------



## SpringDriven (Sep 7, 2007)

Forgot the two year warranty, that is a very nice reason to have the watch serviced by Omega...


----------



## bradleyb (Oct 19, 2007)

J.Bond said:


> And avoid NJ when getting your watch serviced.


That's the common wisdom, here. Other than Bienne, though, just how does one avoid NJ and still have Omega do the service?


----------



## eptaz (Feb 10, 2006)

You're getting a lot of good advice here, Ryan. One clarification: despite previous claims of longer service intervals for Co-axed movements, Omega states:
Like any high-precision instrument, a watch needs to be services regularly in order for it to work perfectly. Obviously, we cannot indicate the intervals for such work, given that it depends entirely on the model, climate and the care taken by the watch's owner. As a general rule, it is between 4 and 5 years, depending on the use of the watch.​I would also point out that, in most cases, it's not at all necessary to send your watch to Omega for regular servicing. Many of us use independent watchmakers, who provide excellent service for, in many cases, a fraction of the cost. One exception is with movements that utilize "co-axial technology." This includes the free-sprung balance, which requires special tools and training, in order to properly regulate.

eric


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

eptaz said:


> You're getting a lot of good advice here, Ryan. One clarification: despite previous claims of longer service intervals for Co-axed movements, Omega states:
> Like any high-precision instrument, a watch needs to be services regularly in order for it to work perfectly. Obviously, we cannot indicate the intervals for such work, given that it depends entirely on the model, climate and the care taken by the watch's owner. As a general rule, it is between 4 and 5 years, depending on the use of the watch.​I would also point out that, in most cases, it's not at all necessary to send your watch to Omega for regular servicing. Many of us use independent watchmakers, who provide excellent service for, in many cases, a fraction of the cost. One exception is with movements that utilize "co-axial technology." This includes the free-sprung balance, which requires special tools and training, in order to properly regulate.
> 
> eric


I'm all about saving money when I can. If I can avoid sending it to Omega by using an independent watchmaker I'm all for that, but I don't want to trust my watch to just anyone. Any advice on this? Omega's site lists a service center in Dallas, TX called Time Tech. Does anyone know if they do good work? Also, what do you guys do to maintain your watches regularly? Things like buffing out scratches, daily cleanings, winding, etc. Again, thanks.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

I had one of my Omegas, my 1951 seamaster that was serviced three times in 57 years. My 1930 Omega grandfather's pocket watch was serviced 4 times in 79 years. I gave to Charly my grandfather 1957 seamaster to service which was serviced once in its whole lifetime and as well as my grandfather 1897 Longines to restore. As spogehead said if it ain't broken, don't fix it. I will also have my 125 and my 1966 father's semaster to service because those two have not been serviced since a very long time and I don't like unaccurate watches. If I went with Omega I would have spent a fortune.


----------



## shappy (Jan 4, 2008)

Personally, my biggest concern would be for viability of the gaskets that maintain water resistance. I go swimming a lot, so I would certainly be concerned about the age of the gaskets. If not for that, I would likely be of the mindset that if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## eptaz (Feb 10, 2006)

shappy said:


> Personally, my biggest concern would be for viability of the gaskets that maintain water resistance. I go swimming a lot, so I would certainly be concerned about the age of the gaskets. If not for that, I would likely be of the mindset that if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


That's a good point, shappy. I think it's a good idea to have a yearly pressure test on any watch that will be taken into the water. It might be a little excessive, but the procedure is quick and inexpensive (often free), and the cost of replacing gaskets is far less than the cost of repairing a water damaged watch.

eric


----------



## J.Bond (Jan 17, 2008)

bradleyb said:


> That's the common wisdom, here. Other than Bienne, though, just how does one avoid NJ and still have Omega do the service?


You can send your watch yourself to another OSC like the one in LA or Philly. I have one near me so I go there first and if they cannot do it then Bienne is the next port of call.

~JB


----------



## dialeleven (Oct 11, 2007)

eptaz said:


> That's a good point, shappy. I think it's a good idea to have a yearly pressure test on any watch that will be taken into the water. It might be a little excessive, but the procedure is quick and inexpensive (often free), and the cost of replacing gaskets is far less than the cost of repairing a water damaged watch.
> 
> eric


Can you take your watch to any jewelry store that sells watches and have it pressure tested? I've never had it done before.


----------



## eptaz (Feb 10, 2006)

dialeleven said:


> Can you take your watch to any jewelry store that sells watches and have it pressure tested? I've never had it done before.


You bet, as long as they have the right machine.

eric


----------



## SpringDriven (Sep 7, 2007)

Frog4Life said:


> I'm all about saving money when I can. If I can avoid sending it to Omega by using an independent watchmaker I'm all for that, but I don't want to trust my watch to just anyone. Any advice on this? Omega's site lists a service center in Dallas, TX called Time Tech. Does anyone know if they do good work? Also, what do you guys do to maintain your watches regularly? Things like buffing out scratches, daily cleanings, winding, etc. Again, thanks.


The last section of your questions (daily routine) will depend on you after you purchase your watch. We each have different habbits and rituals, depends on what you care about and have time for. Just wearing the watch will be enough to keep it wound (assuming it will be an Auto) and cleaning it once in a while will keep it looking shiny, if that is even neccessary.

As far as service, again:

1. Many get their service done by Omega.
2. Many get their service done by a Watchmaker.
3. A regular service maintains watertight integrity and is considered preventive maintance to prevent any major problems from occurring.

Getting your work done with Omega takes time but comes with a warranty on the watch again, extra money spent=peace of mind with a warranty, not to mention Omega seems to freshen the watch up with each service by removing scuffs etc...

Getting your work done with a watchmaker can save time and money, and they might even guarantee their work, but you would have to find one you trust to do it, but it is doable.

Waiting till the watch malfunctions is also an option.

I don't know anything about any independant watchmakers, sorry, I hope someone else will chime in on Time Tech.

(You have the new watch jitters, and many of your questions will be answered by yourself when you finally buy one. Pefectly understandable!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

SpringDriven said:


> (You have the new watch jitters, and many of your questions will be answered by yourself when you finally buy one. Pefectly understandable!)


So true! I just want to get as much knowledge as I can from guys that have "been there and done that" when it comes to buying luxury watches BEFORE I BUY, especially because there is so much to know. Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## Hacker (Feb 28, 2008)

I just finished sending my X-33 back to Bienne for servicing. It is the first time I've done that in about 9 years. It cost about $320 and took about 6 weeks.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

:-!



quatre_temps said:


> I agree |>
> 
> If I was to service each of my 28 watches when the manufacturer said I should then I'd cost me roughly $10000 every 3-5 years.


Its all worth the expense though :-!


----------

